# What happened to the bass?



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I just had all carpet removed from family room and vinyl removed from kitchen and have tile now in place. The bass sounds boomy at times or not tight. It seems like less bass. 
Would acoustic panels and throw rug help?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

They might help. Did you re-run the room EQ yet? The changes you made are sufficient to warrant taking new measurements.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

theJman said:


> They might help. Did you re-run the room EQ yet? The changes you made are sufficient to warrant taking new measurements.


Yes I re ran eq. I'll try and measure when I get a chance.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

On carpet I found the right spot for the sub. Now, does this mean I need to possibly find another location since it's on tile?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It is more likely you have more noticeable room nodes now without the carpet. (The room may have been more forgiving with sub placement with the carpet.)

I would try re-positioning the sub and also add a throw rug as well as considering some new bass traps.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Do bass traps extend the lower end?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't expect that, the are just to clean up the reverb & have to be big to get low. Think super/corner chunks.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Don't expect that, the are just to clean up the reverb & have to be big to get low. Think super/corner chunks.


GIK suggested 3 bass traps panels 24x48 but at the back wall since my couch is leaning on that wall.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I ordered 3 of the 244 bass traps Full Range since I now have tile floors in the family room and kitchen area. The no carpet changed the reverberation from time to time there is resonance. It will be placed by the wall behind the couch were I sit since the couch is placed by the wall. This was recommended by a GIK associate. I hope it will help.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Here are the three 244 GIK bass traps.
















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

asere said:


> GIK suggested 3 bass traps panels 24x48 but at the back wall since my couch is leaning on that wall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Sounds like good advice. Having your couch agains the wall isn't ideal (but, most things in the real world aren't ideal!):innocent:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

asere said:


> Here are the three 244 GIK bass traps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops... missed the pictures showing that you bought!

Looking at the pics, I'd be inclined to move them down to be directly behind your head...see if that changes perceived sound for the better


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Whoops... missed the pictures showing that you bought!
> 
> Looking at the pics, I'd be inclined to move them down to be directly behind your head...see if that changes perceived sound for the better


Yes, the only problem with that is the panels stick out 5.25 inches. People would rub the head against it.
Right now the way they are we can hear the diff. Especially my wife can. The bass was heavier in some areas more then others but especially at the MLP you could feel the ear pressure more before. Now is more spread out and even I think.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Does Bryan recommend them being that high? I would think your head should be somewhere around the middle of the trap. Right now you are getting all the reflection from underneath them...untreated.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Does Bryan recommend them being that high? I would think your head should be somewhere around the middle of the trap. Right now you are getting all the reflection from underneath them...untreated.


Idk I emailed Nick a pic. It's just hard to place lower as I mentioned earlier because it sticks out 5.25 inches and people would rub their head on it. 
I can move the couch forward some but with tile it will slide back eventually.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well if you can measure with REW both ways, you will know for sure. That's what I would do for peace of mind. And keeping an eye on the couch...I bet everybody would learn to keep it pulled out.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Well if you can measure with REW both ways, you will know for sure. That's what I would do for peace of mind. And keeping an eye on the couch...I bet everybody would learn to keep it pulled out.


Is the trap suppose to go behind the couch back or just a few inches above it?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Bryan will hopefully correct me if I'm wrong. I think the whole idea behind room treatments is to correct the sound at the PLP. That being said, I would think that all our treatments should be placed accordingly. That's why I said "centered/ear level." Other factors can of course affect results...thus the need to measure to be sure. And that's the fun in setting up a room...seeing our acoustic results blossom.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok, GIK told me to bring them down to ear level. I know what ear level is but does that still apply if the ear level in my case is the couch back?
In other words my ear is not above the couch back.
Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Again, Bryan will know for sure. I think ear level, center of trap. A thought did occur to me however (I hope everyone will chime in on this). I'm thinking the rear wall is the most important place for diffusion. Only in that it is the primary source of the bounce back reflections. Am I correct in thinking we should do the mirror test on the back wall? You would have to turn around in the chair @ the MLP and slide the mirror form side to side until you could see the main speakers. Place diffusion panels at those points & absorption panels around them + the corners. Is this what everybody does? This should scatter most everything @ the MLP.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Again, Bryan will know for sure. I think ear level, center of trap. A thought did occur to me however (I hope everyone will chime in on this). I'm thinking the rear wall is the most important place for diffusion. Only in that it is the primary source of the bounce back reflections. Am I correct in thinking we should do the mirror test on the back wall? You would have to turn around in the chair @ the MLP and slide the mirror form side to side until you could see the main speakers. Place diffusion panels at those points & absorption panels around them + the corners. Is this what everybody does? This should scatter most everything @ the MLP.


Nick from GIK was the one to suggest bass traps at mlp. I think I'm going to leave them as is. I moved the couch away from the wall some.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That couch is too close to the wall for diffusion...you need to fact check this, but I'm fairly sure you need about 4 feet between couch and wall for that


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> That couch is too close to the wall for diffusion...you need to fact check this, but I'm fairly sure you need about 4 feet between couch and wall for that


I moved it 6 inches away from wall. Can't do more as looks ugly. One side of the family room is open to kitchen. I'll leave the traps as is to sounds good 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Oppps! I was thinking the couch was his second row of seating with the MLP in front of that.


----------

